

Pre-Startup School Happy Hour at Eventbrite HQ in SF - leeskye
http://startupschool2012.eventbrite.com/
We're hosting a Pre-Startup School Happy Hour in beautiful San Francisco and we want you to come join us. Eventbrite is hosting and even providing the beer! Yay Eventbrite!! ChannelMeter will be providing snacks.<p>Come to the Eventbrite headquarters in SOMA and meet fellow entrepreneurs &#38; startup folks attending Startup School 2012. We'll also get a chance to see a couple startups demo their product(s). For the visitors to SF Bay Area, there will be a handful of us locals on hand who'd be happy to help navigate your way down to Palo Alto and places to check out during your stay.<p>If beer and startups are your thing, come join us.<p>If you're interested in demoing, please email: Eugene@ChannelMeter.com
======
saurabhpalan
There's another one in planning process in the Palo Alto area...closer to the
event venue

<https://www.facebook.com/events/425017657562473/>

~~~
buf
This is great for those who can't make it into San Francisco that night.

------
buf
Buford here. Looking forward to seeing this years class. See you the 20th (or
19th)!

